# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  #12705 AnnaMichalaki Πειραιάς

## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο,
Εύχομαι πολλούς πελάτες!
 ::

----------

++ μπραβο ρε Σωτήρη μου.
σιγα σιγα και απο "back bone" σε backbone

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## nicklas7

Γεία σας και από εμένα !Ξέρεις αν μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση από πλατεία Σερφιώτου ??
Το laptop μου υποστηρίζει 802.11/a/b/g

----------


## JB172

Ελα ρε ulysses, έλεος !
Κόψτο και εσύ.

----------


## koum6984

> Απο τις 5 ιουλίου η Πειραική έχει πλέον ενεργό AP για το δίκτυο του AWMN
> 
> SSID: awmn-12705-AnnaMichalaki
> Κανάλϊ: 8
> 
> Λειτουργει DHCP Με 10 ελεύθερες IP
> όσοι θέλουν να συνδεθούν με στατικές διευθύνσεις ας μου στείλουν PM
> 
> ευχαριστώ


αυτo ειναι το thread του κομβου σου?
εαν ναι με ποιους εχεις ΒΒ?

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## lsalpeas

Anna Κανε μια δοκιμη να μιλησεις με τον 12228 μηπως και μπορειτε να βγαλετε ΒΒ μεταξυ σας.

Ο κωστας εχει μαζι μου...

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## sfedona85

μπραβο πολυ καλη κινηση..  ::  

πως θα συνδεθουμε εμεις που μενουμε πειραικη?  ::

----------

